# 4pin PWM auf 3-pin Lüftersteuerung anschließen- 4pin PWM = 4 pin molex ?



## nathalia22 (15. September 2017)

*4pin PWM auf 3-pin Lüftersteuerung anschließen- 4pin PWM = 4 pin molex ?*

hey 
wie kann ich 4pin pwm lüfter über einen 3pin Anschluss in der Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen? Zudem finde ich nur Adapter 4-pin Molex zu 3pin, aber kein Adapter PWM zu 3-pin. Ist 4pin PWM der selbe Anschluss wie 4-Pi-Molex?

vielen dank < 3
nathalia


----------



## KnSN (15. September 2017)

*AW: 4pin PWM auf 3-pin Lüftersteuerung anschließen- 4pin PWM = 4 pin molex ?*

Gruß nathalia22, 

der 4-Pin-Anschluss unterscheidet sich lediglich durch den zusätzlichen Kontakt für das PWM-Signal gegenüber den 3-Pin-Anschluss. 
Insulation Displacement Connector: GND (black), Vcc (red), Tacho (green) und PWM (blue) 

Der Kontakt #4 fällt an dem 3-Pin-Anschluss weg, die Nase zur Führung ist identisch positioniert wie bei einem konventionellen Anschluss mit 2 und 3 Kontaktstiften (Low-Pin Counts). 

LG!


----------



## CastorTolagi (15. September 2017)

*AW: 4pin PWM auf 3-pin Lüftersteuerung anschließen- 4pin PWM = 4 pin molex ?*



> wie kann ich 4pin pwm lüfter über einen 3pin Anschluss in der Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen?


Indem du sie einfach an die Lüftersteuerung klemmst und dann via Spannung regelst.

Da kannst du auch nichts adaptieren, denn wie KnSN schon schrieb fehlt dir einfach der eine Pin über den das Tachosignal läuft.
Wenn das nicht da ist, kann auch einfach nicht per PWM gesteuert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. September 2017)

*AW: 4pin PWM auf 3-pin Lüftersteuerung anschließen- 4pin PWM = 4 pin molex ?*



nathalia22 schrieb:


> hey
> wie kann ich 4pin pwm lüfter über einen 3pin Anschluss in der Lüftersteuerung laufen lassen? Zudem finde ich nur Adapter 4-pin Molex zu 3pin, aber kein Adapter PWM zu 3-pin. Ist 4pin PWM der selbe Anschluss wie 4-Pi-Molex?
> 
> vielen dank < 3
> nathalia


Hallo Nathalia,

herzlich willkommen im Forum. Deine Frage ist nicht ganz eindeutig, weil der Begriff "Lüftersteuerung"unterschiedliche Bauteile umfasst. Möchtest du die Lüfter an einem Mainboard oder an einer separaten Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Es ist aber eigentlich uch egal, weil 4-PIN Lüfter, die normalerweise fest 12V bekommen und dieses über ein PWM-Signal (Pulsweitenmodulation) zerhaken, um die Drehzahl zu regulieren, problemlos mit einer Spannungsregulierung eines 3-PIN Anschlusses harmonieren.

Wie schon geschrieben, einfach anschließen und gut ist. Im zweiten Schritt stellt man dann eine individuelle Lüfterkurve ein, damit es leise und kühl wird. Nenn uns einfach alle Bauteile und das ganze geht ganz schnell.

Lieben Gruß zurück


----------



## MrZworg (16. September 2017)

*AW: 4pin PWM auf 3-pin Lüftersteuerung anschließen- 4pin PWM = 4 pin molex ?*

Gibt leider auch Lüftersteuerungen wo es physikalisch nicht möglich ist PWM Lüfter anzuschließen.  Z.B. wenn die 3 pol Buchsen zu dicht beieinander liegen.

Phobya Adapter 4Pin PWM (Buchse) auf 3Pin (Stecker) 30cm - Schwarz - Zubehör für Modding - Hardware,

Kannst auch eine 3 pin Verlängerung mit offener Buchse nehmen. Durch die Kodierung am Stecker kann man nichts falsch machen.

DeLOCK Kabel Power Molex 3 Pin Verlängerung St / Bu 30 cm - Zubehör für Modding - Hardware,


----------

